# dropsy questions



## salotti5150 (Jan 28, 2006)

All my adult fish have been infected with dropsy and are now gone from my tank leaving me with only a half dozen platy fry. All the fry seem to be doing good and dont show any signs of infection. I wanted to get some more fish but was wondering how long I should wait so they dont end up getting sick. Also is there anything special I should be doing to disinfect my tank. The few sites that I found online mention that it isnt very contagious. I've just been doing water changes but wasnt sure if I should change the media in my filter or something like that. I have a 20g heavly planted tank with a fulva 205 canaster filter if that changes anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_Dropsy
http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/dropsy/
a quick google search will provide you with many more sites with more info


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

It can spread if fish pecked on the dead body.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Really depends on what caused it. Dropsy is not a disease in itself, but usually the fatal symptom of another problem. Could be bacterial or viral or even parasitic. Usually can be spread easily (the disease. not dropsy).


----------

